# PCI 9400GT reading info?



## 5ilvgearX (Sep 23, 2009)

picture speaks for it self.

I have tried on the 2 different systems both with XP home SP3


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2009)

will be supported in next build


----------



## Kyo (Oct 18, 2009)

I just recently purchased a 9400gt 1gb.I still haven't got it yet, so I've been trying to find some info on this, but to no avail.

When is the next build that will support this card? 

dDes anyone have some basic info on it like how many rops pixel/vertex shaders? 

I just wanna compare it to the onboard 6150se I'm using.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187037

you think I could max out EVE with that card? 

with the 6150se I drop from 70fps down to like 2-5 if I try max everything out at 1440x900, but now I will be gaming on a Acer 23'' 1080p


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 18, 2009)

current version should fully support it


----------



## Kyo (Oct 18, 2009)

ok^ umm when will the database be updated? I don't see the 9400t or 9500gt.

Can someone post a pic of the GPP-Z 9400gt please.

Or I can just wait until Monday it's no biggie 

edit

alright I found something that gave me the answers I was seeking..shit I should of gotten the 9500gt


----------

